# RO installation when washingmachine is not an option



## Ravenswing (11 Dec 2013)

Hi all!

I desperately need some advice what to do next. I finally got my JBL RO-unit. There is washingmaschine installation preset (immovable if not cut away) to take clean water. Since wm is definetly necessary for our member-of-six-family, what are options to connect RO to something else, what? Or, are there some kind of "dual connectors" for wms, that wm and RO can be installed to the same thou not be used at the same time? Im sure there are others that do wash clothes with wm too, aren´t there, how do they solve this? Thanks, all kind of help is highly appreciated! I have done some Googling, but couldn´t find the answer.

Cheers, Maria


----------



## ian_m (11 Dec 2013)

Like this for £4 from Screwfix ?






Compression Appliance Tee Brass ¾" x ¾" x 15mm BSP | Screwfix.com


----------



## GHNelson (11 Dec 2013)

This could be your answer...below attaches to your tap or where your shower hose attaches to the mixer.
Or even onto the valve above.
Available in 2 sizes..1/2 or 3/4 inch.
 1 X JOHN GUEST 1/2" FEMALE X 6MM PLASTIC PUSH FIT ADAPTOR | eBay
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (11 Dec 2013)

Or even this...


 Mains Water Clamp Self Piercing Saddle Valve Reverse Osmosis Filter System | eBay
Depends if you want to the RO unit to be fixed to a wall or inside a sink cupboard.
I don't have the space.


----------



## GHNelson (11 Dec 2013)

Or this
 15mm Self piercing saddle valve for use with 1/4” pipe for water cooler | eBay


----------



## Andy Thurston (11 Dec 2013)

ian_m said:


> Like this for £4 from Screwfix ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you get those with 2 valves on or would you need to buy another valve for your ro?


----------



## GHNelson (11 Dec 2013)

No you would only need to add the reducer below as you have the option of opening and closing the mains water too the RO unit.
This attachment maybe included come with the RO unit.


----------



## kirk (11 Dec 2013)

Our ro came with the plastic one which goes to the washing machine cold but our machine is cold fill and I didn't fancy the hastle of plumbing in the day.  I used the cutter ( self peirce) that goes on the copper cold pipe nice solid job.


----------



## Andy Thurston (11 Dec 2013)

I was thinking more like this. Is there a valve on the ro plant?


----------



## Ravenswing (11 Dec 2013)

Thank you so much for your inputs, this helped me alot! I can see the light!

I already have tried these:



 * + 

*
"Female" part= takes clean water from the tap				  "Male"

*>>>>>>>>* Result: A water leak. *Both* parts are leaking. Oh it would be soooo nice if I could make this system work but I suppose it is leaking because of the pressure.There is no leaking with normal water hose. Blaah.

So far it seems I have to use Plan B wich means tap version (Plan A, pics above) is out of question. Plan B is buy two way tap connector but the negative side is placing the RO-unit in a bit unsatisfactory place. Maybe something like this but 3/4":  CK 1/2" Brass Two Way Tap Connector, Water Hose G7918 | eBay ian_ ms suggestion looks good too.

Cheers, Maria

Edit: Big Clown got it first! No, there is not valve. This time Im trying to _keep it simple_.


----------



## GHNelson (11 Dec 2013)

Maybe worth a watch
hoggie


----------



## Andy Thurston (11 Dec 2013)

What about this?
Darlac Two Way Brass Tap Manifold - Turn one tap into two: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors


----------



## Ravenswing (12 Dec 2013)

That 


Big clown said:


> Darlac Two Way Brass Tap Manifold - Turn one tap into two: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors


 is exactly what Im searching now. Unfortunately it seems to be quite difficult to find it  from local shops, made some calls today.

Thank You all, at least I know what Im looking for now. Happily I still have +150-litre storage of rainwater left so no need to hurry with RO.


----------



## ian_m (12 Dec 2013)

Be careful some of the "taps" shown above are not meant to be used everyday. They are really isolating valves to disconnect the water supply for maintenance ie removing washing machine rather than to turn water on and off daily/weekly. If you use these daily/weekly you will very quickly find issues, weeping valves, cracked plastic etc. You really need a proper valve like this

Pegler are a good quality make, you shouldn't have any issues.
Pegler Ball Valve Blue 15mm | Screwfix.com




Of course the "proper job" way to connect RO unit is via a auto shutoff valve like this.
Auto Shutoff Pressure Valve - Osmotics Water Filtration





Just turn on your RO output, using plastic 4mm valve and it automatically turns on your mains water supply to the RO unit.


----------



## Ravenswing (13 Dec 2013)

Hi again!

I donnou if this helps but I finally managed to make Post 10 "quick connector-system" (look at pics) work and NOT to leak last night. I just needed proper tools and seals. The positive effect is that now I get water of optimal temperature from the tap wich reduced the amount of dirty residual water from RO significantly.




ian_m said:


> Be careful some of the "taps" shown above are not meant to be used everyday.


 Very good point! One must always be careful when playing with such amounts of water inside the house!

hogan53; I watched the video, very informative and worth of watching for a RO-newbie like me! Thanks for it!


----------



## GHNelson (13 Dec 2013)

Cheers


----------



## ian_m (13 Dec 2013)

Oh I nearly forgot, you need to inform your water board you have connected a RO system (item d). It is quite a serious offence to contaminate the water supply, if you accidently pump waste water into the mains due to incorrectly fitting something.

Notification form guidance notes

I did it when I fitted my water softener, they just replied with an OK. They where mainly interested that a double check valve had been fitted to the incoming mains supply to stop reverse contamination of the mains.


----------



## GHNelson (15 Dec 2013)

Found this from the good ole USA.
Might get one if someone will ship it to the UK.
hoggie


----------

